# Male wont make bubble nest



## Austinz33 (Oct 1, 2011)

I can not get my male to make his bubble nest! Does anything know what would entice him to make one? Any tips are welcome! Thank You!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have a lot of water movement on the surface? It's possible that the bubbles are just getting wiped away. How is your water quality and temp? Maybe he's sick or just not happy?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my suggestions..take em or leave em...doesn't matter...just how i do bettas....

start out with...
10 gallon bare tank......sponge filter very slow bubbling....heater..tank temp 82 degrees F...
a little bit of floating plants such as hornwort..tight fitting lid with fluorescent light...1/2 of a small styrofoam cup cut from top to bottom....a 4" clay flower pot with a piece cut or broken out of the top turned upside down in the middle of the tank...some indian almond leaves(2 or 3) or a small handful of dried hardwood leaves like oak or maple..

prime your male and female for 2-3 weeks..
place the male in the 10...i used to use a 1 qt. glass jar set on top of the flower pot filled with tanks water but i think the hurricane lamp glass chimney would work better...place the female in the chimney and let the male do his thing..

once the nest is built and the female is responding to the male remove the chimney and let them alone...only disturbance sholud be feeding them...once they have spawned remove the female A.S.A.P.
keep the tank tightly covered..
make sure you have some extremely fine foods ready for the fry.......


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Is the female in sight? What do you have him in? Is he stressed? Is there a strong current? I have gotten my male to make a bubble nest by taking my 5 gal and putting him in it, taking a hurricane lamp and putting the female in the hurricane lamp. My male Pulcher built a large nest in 2 days and they spawned on the third.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Is there a particular reason you want him to built a nest? Are you attempting to breed?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes the male will build a bubble nest without the female around...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Sometimes the male will build a bubble nest without the female around...


mine does that alll the time. i don't even have a female. it'd be cool to try to breed him one day tho.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. It's tricky...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Drop the ph color to yellow, he should start building a nest.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never heard about doing that...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Betta breed after the rainning season, rain water r yellow.
By droping ur blue/green water to yellow it should start the breeding. 
That is y Leaf r use to lower the ph level.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, didn't work very well for me...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

ForMany said:


> That is y Leaf r use to lower the ph level.


Seriously, don't ever write a sentence like that again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Seriously, don't ever write a sentence like that again.


How come?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can write like that as much as you please mr. lee......oh wait....not you mr. lee...the other mr. lee...no.no....the first mr lee...ok.....now i am confused......lol..
hey....are you two related ??
and it just occured to me....first initials are the same as well.....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

ForMany said:


> How come?


Besides the fact that it was nearly incomprehensible, it makes you sound like a preteen kid.

There is a big difference between:


> That is y Leaf r use to lower the ph level.


and 


> That is why leafs are used to lower pH levels.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not leafs................leaves...i like the way it sounds better..

bml...may i remind you that this is a global site..and a site with members from all walks of life...i would like to see you go to africa and try to speak swahili perfectly..all you can do is the best you are able to try to get your point across...while mr lee currently lives in the US ; he is not from here....but does the best he can with our language...i had no trouble at all understanding him...
relax my young friend...i understand...it's a school thing....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Lol and I like the way I type better. 
So like it or not don't read it. Lol 
I can speak/ write but I no want to, I like the way I type.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry, "leaves" is correct. "Leafs" is a verb...

Anyway, I had to read that sentence 4 times before I understood it, only because words were substituted with letters and the verb "use" was present tense instead of the past tense "used".



ForMany said:


> I can speak/ write but I no want to, I like the way I type.


If you can write properly, then why don't you when you are helping someone? What if they misread what you said and they messed something up? Then just because you were too lazy to write full sentences the other person has to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Austinz33 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all those tips! My male is being seriously STUBBORN! He will not even think about making a bubble nest for me! I spawned Bettas some 15 years ago in my seinor year in college in a life science class and on the first day my betta for the class made me a bubble nest and it was a breeze but I guesse I got the lucky draw! I guess I will just need a healthier male?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Post pics! Good luck! I'll be spawning mine soon!


----------

